# Sex and female weight loss



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm going to try to get straight to the point, over the last 18 months my wife went from 210 lbs to about 140 lbs through a combination of exercise and portion control. I'm really proud that she was able to lose the weight and has been keeping it off. She tried several times over the years and never had been able to completely lose all the weight she wanted (she's tall and even at 210 she looked really good).

However I have noticed that we have developed a problem over the last six months that never existed before. I can not bring her to orgasm like I used too. In the past I had been able to get her to orgasm from both penetration and orally and know neither really happens. I've noticed a change or shift in position of her clitoris from the weight loss, but sensitivity seems to have been lost too. Has anyone else had these problems.>


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats to your wife! I have never heard of weight loss leading to a shift and desensitization of the clitoris. If she isn't taking any medication that might affect her mood, and common weight loss drugs DO affect mood, I'd suggest she talk to her GYN. Usually weight loss has the opposit affect on sensitivity and libido.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that now her vagina, clitoris, etc. doesn't have all that extra skin around them that maybe helped stimulation? I think she'll have to re-learn her body and what makes her have orgasms now that she's lost all the weight?

Congratulations to her!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

How much do you weigh? Is her 'rank' now higher than yours?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Orgasms for women are largely mental. Your wife isn't the same person she once was.


----------



## youkiddingme (Jul 30, 2012)

This thought is not really inspired by anything you said, so I apologize if it just does not line up with your situation. But do you know what motivated her to lose the weight this time? I have known women that lost it because there was someone else..... and she was just not in to her husband anymore. I hope that is not the case. But I don't see why weight loss would cause her to have these problems.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> How much do you weigh? Is her 'rank' now higher than yours?


^^ Interesting....


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for some of the input from everyone. To answer some questions: Her weight had bothered her for a while and after 4 kids (6 pregnancies) and (at the time she began losing the weight) 40 approaching she decided to really stick to it. I'm 6'2" and 210 lbs. The whole sex rank thing is a matter of opinion (i've been asked why I'm with my wife and she's had the same asked of her). I do think that losing the weight has cause a slight "shift" from where her parts were. I just wasn't too sure if this might have been a problem others have had to deal with.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

borninapril said:


> I'm going to try to get straight to the point, over the last 18 months my wife went from 210 lbs to about 140 lbs through a combination of exercise and portion control. I'm really proud that she was able to lose the weight and has been keeping it off. She tried several times over the years and never had been able to completely lose all the weight she wanted (she's tall and even at 210 she looked really good).
> 
> However I have noticed that we have developed a problem over the last six months that never existed before. I can not bring her to orgasm like I used too. In the past I had been able to get her to orgasm from both penetration and orally and know neither really happens. I've noticed a change or shift in position of her clitoris from the weight loss, but sensitivity seems to have been lost too. Has anyone else had these problems.>



Congrats.:smthumbup:

Now if I can only get my wife to lose the weight. She's about 220+ lbs at 5ft 8. Just talks about it, is getting bigger, her clothes aren't fitting, gets depressed, so she buys us food treats more and talks about it some more.

Could be your wifee realized she isn't young anymore and approaching menopause, so lost the weight, got in great shape to be prepared for this, or she could be seeing someone on the side. Comfy for hubby but lose the weight for someone else.


----------



## borninapril (Jun 6, 2011)

If she's seeing someone else she is damn good at hiding it (not saying it couldn't be the case but we went through that about five years ago and ever since I've kept my eye on that possibility). As for realizing she's not that young anymore, I do think that was a big reason she was able to finally stick with it this time. In her younger days she was a fixture at pageants and was accepted to compete in a national one until she found out she was pregnant with her first child. So she's always be a little vain about her looks.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Look she lost a lot of weigh her body changed maybe even her body chemistry. If it continues have her see an OBGYN. As far as cheating, please :crazy: everything here is apparently a sign of cheating. Let her body adjust, even mentally people need time to adjust to the weightloss. Congratulations to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

If she is using diet pills some can affect orgasims.....especially if they are high in caffeine. Found that out the hard way.....shortest O's ever....blink and they are over. Also, she might want to have a physical sometimes with massive weight lose you can mess up your sugars and metabolic levels both can have effects. Make sure she is taking a multi vitimin...B12 and B6 are usuallly heavy hit while dieting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

borninapril said:


> If she's seeing someone else she is damn good at hiding it (not saying it couldn't be the case but we went through that about five years ago and ever since I've kept my eye on that possibility). As for realizing she's not that young anymore, I do think that was a big reason she was able to finally stick with it this time. In her younger days she was a fixture at pageants and was accepted to compete in a national one until she found out she was pregnant with her first child. So she's always be a little vain about her looks.



Everything aside then, I am happy for you. Enjoy your new sexy wife.  Wish you the best.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tell her Congrats from me! I started exercising again - not heavy, just not toned and I miss being so.

What has she said about having trouble orgasming? Is she concerned?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

If she's in her 40s (combined with the weight loss), it is most likely a hormone shift. Progesterone makes it difficult for a woman to achieve an orgasm - so she could be progesterone dominant right now. Unfortunately, medical science has not yet perfected the way it treats the wonderful stages of menopause, but she should still talk to her doctor. Experiment with toys, different times of day (hormones shift throughout the day) and consider doing something beforehand that increases blood flow, in general (exercise, a massage, a walk, etc.).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bewilderness (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry - reverse that. Progesterone helps with orgasm. So she might be low-progesterone. Not a doctor. Just a 39 year old woman with some wacky hormones. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsDraper (May 27, 2013)

If she is using anything to help her loose weight - those drugs are known to effect reaching climax. Even some of the anti-depressants that have a direct effect on weight can really bring down drive and ability.


----------



## NoHappyEnding (Aug 20, 2013)

If she lost weight by calorie restriction and is still restricting, that could be a cause. 

When the body is lacking calories, hormone production is reduced. 

If she increases her calorie intake up to maintenance levels, hormone production would resume back to normal levels and might make all of the difference.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

What is the current story with the weight and hormones?

Perhaps after being at the desired weight for some time the hormone levels have stabilized to a better level.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Another possibility is that she could be nutritionally deficient. A lot of times when women try to lose weight they do it thought restricting calories with little regard to nutrition. Think frozen meals, supplements, chemical crap. There's lots of research to suggest that women tend to diet for appearance while men are more likely to do it for overall health, thus the poor nutrition of women. Maybe a good blood workup at the doctor is in order, they can look at her various nutrition levels.
Also, I'm turning 40 this year and the hormones do shift, so combined with poor nutrition I can see this happening.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

I've always heard that heavier women make more estrogen, so they are more hormonal when they weigh more.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

We'll, my wifee is doing what yours has done and she has now lost 24 lbs in 10 weeks. New jeans, insecurities going away, sexy panties for the first time, and sex 3x week versus 1x month.

I've told her, lose the weight safely and don't take drugs or starve yourself and she agrees, but still wants to continually lose 2 lbs week.

My wifee still enjoys sex no problem, but I will watch and notice if this change due to her continual weight loss.


----------

